# MCSE 2k



## sinisteromen (Apr 16, 2005)

hi friends

hey does anyone have some latest dumps for MCSE 2000 exams
is it possible for passing it over to me......or does any one hav any link to
free latest dumps....
pls help me out.... 

thanks
take care
sinister


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Wouldn't it be easier just to study for it. 
Make sure you don't apply at my location.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

ya... this is the kind of activite we disapprove of... you should have to learn the old fashion way...


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

I must agree with them. The dumps are good for studying for the exams, just don't become a paper tiger. We love getting them in interviews and trust me most companies will ask alot of tought questions that only experience can answer. Make sure you know what your certified in.


----------

